# Getting the Perfect Espresso Shot for Sage Barista Express



## JuliGorne (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi,

I have a Sage Barista Express and I have some Medium Roast Coffee beans, and I am trying to get the perfect shot of espresso. I pulled one espresso, where I had grind size of 5 and the shot took 47 seconds to pull and it pulled one ounce. The pressure was also over the espresso range. What should I change?

Does this make sense and should I add more information?

Thanks!


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed

How does your shot taste? A perfect shot is subjective. This is a journey, experiment and enjoy it.

remember its a marthon, not a sprint.

good luck 👍🏽


----------



## JuliGorne (Mar 5, 2021)

The shot tastes ok, a bit bitter, but I would like a better taste and better pressure.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

JuliGorne said:


> Does this make sense and should I add more information?


 The pressure guage reading suggestions in the manual are not very sensible. I suspect they work out with the dual wall filters.  You can grind into those if you want.

Generally the gauge will go higher than they suggest. The entire solid grey sector is the espresso range and a bit past it. If you put the back flush disk in and pull a brief shot you don't want it to go that high. A bit past the grey sector is usually ok and the programmable buttons may work then. They are highly likely to if you can keep it in the solid grey sector but that is not always possible.

If it wont let you pull a shot with the back flush disc in use the cleaning cycle and note how high the gauge goes. The machine has flow detection so it might say no - aint doing that.

Starting with basics. Tamp with at least 10kg force and check the grinds level with the razor tool. The manual suggests starting with the grinder at 8. Waste a few grams of grinds each time you change the setting and ONLY 1 setting change at a time. Taste what comes out.

Beans that aren't fresh roasted can cause grief. Grinder on min setting and shots still to too large.

Time wise I was generally working over 30sec. Ratio in to out is something that has to be tried. Believe it or not a none fresh roasted bean may need it to be 4. Maybe even a bit higher. Fresh roasted normally between 2 and 3.

You have a stepped grinder so the best and easiest thing to change is time. It's also possible to adjust the dose to do it at the same grinder setting. Time shorter or longer may be best. Shortening may sweeten things up a bit, longer may give it more bite.

You haven't given enough info anyway. Grams in and out and time is needed.

So in nut shell with practice 3 shots might tell you what area to try and improve taste in and 1 or 2 more to find the best that suits you.

Stirring grinds up can be a complete and utter waste of time. It depends on what is coming out of the grinder. With some beans it can cause very solid clumps. If there are clumps and a tap on the side of the portafilter part breaks them up forget them. If they are rather solid stirring may help.


----------

